# Luz estroboscópica Flasher



## BUSHELL (May 14, 2008)

Unos chicos quieren hacer una luz estroboscópica en plan sencillo para la feria de la ciencia. Y que les quede para sus fiestas juveniles. Esto quiere decir que quieren verse “en camara lenta” en la oscuridad, casi tan bien como los estrobos de las discotecas.
No debe incluir transformadores por su dificil localizacion, asi que estos quedan descartados
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/luces-estroboscopicas-3221/
Ojalá con bombillos incandescentes, (como de reflector o algo asi). Los de Xenon parece necesitan de esos escasos transformadores de "disparo".
Debe trabajar a 110 vac.
Pensé en algo basado en Triacs, optos, etc. Encontré esto:
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/ilum/destella/index.htm
Se ve interesante pues la alimentaciion del 555 se hace directamente de la red.
También vi esto:
http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/motor_light/047/
Tiene pcb y todo y es bastante parecido...parece mas robusto, pero yo creo que habria que adaptarle la fuente del 555, para no hacerle fuente aparte.
Miren:
http://www.aunaocio.com/zonaweb/giroferetro/pagina28658.htm
Que se ve Muy interesante..quiza alguien que sepa adaptarlo a 110 y cuyo destello sea de la frecuencia esperada....?
No importa que se quemen los bombillos incandescentes por tanto "flasheo" (hummm..me parece que por eso los de Xenon no tienen filamento, sino un gas, para que no se quemen tan pronto...estoy en lo cierto?)

Ah...¿lo de la imagen tambien puede servir?


----------



## Dano (May 14, 2008)

Se usan lámparas de xenon por varias causas:

Inmediatamente dan una luz, en cambio las incandescentes demoran un tiempo en calentar y dar luz.

No tienen filamento, gran ventaja.

Alumbran más consumen menos (creo)

La luz es extremadamente blanca comparado con la incandescente, lo cual acentúa el efecto de moverse lento.

Lo que si podrías probar son las lámparas halógenas de auto, tienen mucha potencia.


----------



## BUSHELL (May 14, 2008)

Entiendo. En ese estado de cosas..¿servirá una de halogeno pero de 110v?


----------



## fly (May 15, 2008)

Para evitar la inercia térmica, lo mejor es utilizar bombillas de 12 V. Yo hace años hize un circuito para hacer como un flash, y utilize un bombilla de coche de 12 V y hacía el efecto de estroboscopico, con lamparas halogenas tenía el problema como ya te comente de la inercia. Un saludo


----------



## BUSHELL (May 15, 2008)

Fly: Inercia termica es....¿que se quedan medio prendidas medio apagadas en su proceso de encender-apagar rápidamente?

Bueno, entonces usaré un circuito que trabaje a 12 v. Lo que no me queda claro es si deben ser bombillas de 12v de las normalitas de filamento, las de antes.

Ahora que lo pienso, han salido al mercado para los autos, unos bulbos o bombillos de leds ultrabrillantes
http://cgi.ebay.es/BOMBILLAS-LED-IN...ULA-XENON_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQitemZ150246140654

me imagino que al ser leds, se elimina lo de la inercia termica, no? Dicen que alumbran mucho, consumen poco y duran un montón de horas.


----------



## Dano (May 21, 2008)

¿En que quedó este proyecto? Despues que abriste el tema me quedó picando las ganas de hacerme un flash, estube probando con uno de camara de fotos pero no aguanta mucho tiempo prendido, se desgrana el vidrio.

Haz pensado en usar una lámpara incandescente con un poco más de voltaje de lo normal?

Saludos


----------



## BUSHELL (May 21, 2008)

Buen día:

Me encontré unos led llamados "Pirañas" que tienen una luz INCREIBLEMENTE potente. Funcionan con 2.8-3.8 voltios, consumen 50 mA y una cosa llamada MCD de 3000~5800, que creo es su capacidad de alumbrar.

Así que tan pronto tenga tiempo, haré las pruebas, pero la cosa promete. Con un simple 555 y una pila de 9 voltios, quiza pueda poner en serie tres de estos y lograr el efecto estrobo.

Para unos chicos de escuela es más que suficiente. Además que es seguro, barato y facil.

Me imagino que poniendo mas leds de estos, cambiando de a poco su angulo, seria algo bastante vistoso.


----------



## Dano (May 21, 2008)

A esos leds los conozco son potentes y económicos, el problema es que el angulo de salida de luz del led es entre 10 y15 grados, muy poco


----------



## jonnathox (May 28, 2008)

Hey, a mi me interesa bastante crearme un estrobo sencillo y con cosas de facil manejo, pocos riesgos y que sean practicas.
Me he creado uno en la protoboard que usa tan solo un 555 un capacitor de 2.2uF y una resistencia de 330ohms, para la segunda resistencia uso un potenciometro que hallé por ahi buscando entre cosas viejas de unos 10Kohms que tiene 5 pines, la verdad no cuento con mucho dinero como para comprarme todo lo mejor para que el circuito quede perfecto, pero por ahora es un hobby y pretendo hacerlo de la manera que mejor cumpla mis espectativas, mientras trabaja con algunos LEDs de color Azul y lo pruebo con un ventilador de computadora, ya saben el efecto de que se detiene el ventilador y se miran las aspas paradas.

He notado que el color influye mucho en la perspectiva que da la imagen, por ejemplo con otros colores he notado que parece que el fantasma del ventilador girando normalmente com cuando se ve con luz natural sigue ahi, con colores mas claros, si parece mas el verse la ilusion de el giro suspendido, pero como les repito hasta ahora no he probado con cosas mas avanzadas aunque claro, puedo conseguirlas.
El potenciometro, olvide mencionar, me ayuda a cambiar la intermitencia del flasheo de mis LEDs, pero claro, aun no estoy muy seguro de como trabaja el 555 y que tipo de unidades debe tener cada resistencia y el capacitor para que los destellos puedan ir desde tal vez .05Hz hasta unos 100Hz, pero por lo que he notado, puedo desde 1Hz hasta unos 40Hz, no se si tambien cuente que el alimentador de la fuente con el que prendo la Proto es de 5V y trabaja a 50Hz con unos 500mA y pueda alterar la intermitencia maxima.

Aun tengo muchas dudas por resolver, tal vez debi haber abierto un nuevo tema y publicado mi diagrama casero, pero por mientras tal vez aca pueda contribuir un poco con lo que el autor del tema desea y tal vez poder obtener un poco de ayuda tambien.
Hasta luego. Saludos.


----------



## CrisDar (Jun 21, 2008)

Hola me podrían decir a que se debe ese efecto del ventilador y como se produce? Tengo q consultarlo pero no encuentro información detallada...gracias


----------



## christian_f (Jun 22, 2008)

Hola, la verdad me interesa mucho lo de la luz intermitente justo hoy estaba buscando cicuitos, cuando abri el foro vi el tema y me meti de cabeza.
CrisDar: Lo del efecto del ventilador, es que parece que girara despacio, cuando en realidd está girando rapido, creo, este es el efecto que dicen mas arriba, que parece que las cosas se mueven lentas, cuando en realidad se mueven rapido.
Suerte.
Nos estamos escribiendo.


----------



## krit (Jun 23, 2008)

Hace  cosa de un año estuve cachareando con un proyecto de este tipo con la intensión de conseguir un cuentarrevoluciones que trabajara sin necesidad de entrar en contacto con el eje al cual las queria medir pero no tube suficiente paciencia y todo se quedo en un experimento incompleto.

Lo que yo monte fue una lampara estroboscopica con un par de leds blancos de alta luminosisdad.

El circuito era muy sencillo, un 555 como oscilador que atacaba otro 555 como monoestable y esta atacaba directamente los leds sin transistor ni resistencia de limitacion de corriente.Y bueno algo consegui, haciendo una marca sobre undisco acoplado a un motor girando consegui ver la marca parada, aunque como la precision del oscilador no era muy buena al poco tiempo se me iba.

Quiza si hubiera montado para el oscilador un potenciometro de ajuste grueso y otro de ajuste fino hubiea conseguido algo mas fiable.

En cualquier caso  es muy importante limitar al minimo imprescindible el tiempo de ON con el monoetable para no quemar los leds o el 555.

Espero que lo consigas. Un saludo.


----------



## jonnathox (Oct 3, 2008)

Hola de nuevo!
Al parecer no se le llego a dar mucho seguimiento al tema ni a mi peticion   

bueno ya ni modo!
Y explicando mas a fondo o en realidad a grandez rasgos pero de forma ligeramente especifica. Lo de el efecto de la luz estroboscopica sobre el ventilador cuando tiende a verse detenido, es lo siguiente.

Un ventilador tiene entre sus caracteristicas el producir revoluciones en sus aspas cuando una corriente se le es inducida; en otros terminos gira. Estos giros tienden a volverse constantes cuando la corriente electrica que se le induce es fija y no suele tener variaciones grandes. Cabe mencionar que utiliza campos magneticos de cobre embobinado entre imanes fijos que suelen estar en el interior del motor. Estos giros, tienen una cierta frecuencia, o lo que podria tambien denominarse como Un giro o el numero de giros dados entre Un segundo de tiempo. Esta será la frecuencia del ventilador.

Un estrobo, tiene una circuiteria que consta en emitir "Flasheos" o destellos, en una fuente luminosa, que es mostrada por un "Encendido - Apagado" constante y continuo de la fuente luminosa. Estas emisiones de luz  tienen ciertas variantes, generalmente no suele ser siempre igual el tiempo que tarda prendida la fuente luminosa que el tiempo que dura apagada. En ciertas ocasiones si, pero cuando se dan efectos de congelcion de movimiento el tiempo que la luz tarda prendida es menor que el que tarda apagada. Cabe mencionar que es recomendable que no exista un periodo de discipación de la luz, cuando la fuente luminosa sea apagada. Esto quiere decir que no debe haber un desvanecimiento lento en el cambio de prendido a apagado; este tiene que ser instantaneo e imperceptible.
Esto tambien genera un estado de oscilación en el que se encuentra la frecuencia en que la luz destella en el estrobo en un segundo de tiempo y tambien puede ser variable o modulable.

Concluyendo con la explicacion, para poder encontrar el punto donde la imagen se "Congela" tenemos que hacer coincidir con presicion la frecuencia de las revoluciones del ventilador, con las que se emiten por el estrobo; Generalmente es mucho mas facil encontrarlo dejando el ventilador a una frecuencia fija y variar las frecuencias de destello del estrobo hasta poder encontrarlo.

Cuando ambas se encuentran en la misma, o es muy cercana, el ventilador dará la ilusión de poderse detener por completo para nuestra vista. Pero en la realidad este sigue girando com siempre.
Es tal como un efecto meramente visual.

No es tan complicado, pero tiene su chiste claro.

Por otra parte, mi proyecto ahora anda trabajando con LEDs super-luminiscentes de luz Blanca, el ventilador fue sustituido por uno mas pequeño y con frecuencia mas constante.
Ahora empleo 3 potenciometros de 10Kohms, 2 para la conexion del 555, y otro extra para darle algo mas de presicion al primero del circuito, pero creo que necesito algo mucho mas preciso; un capacitor electrolitico de 2.2uF y la misma fuente.

Ya he logrado detenerlo varias ocasiones, pero nunca es estable, siempre resiste solo unos segundos y despues se apaga o cambia la frecuencia y se pierde el efecto. Tal vez necesite mejore potenciometros o mas duros, o de mayor precision.
De cualquier manera, seguire intentandolo   

Hasta pronto ojala les halla servido la información.
Nos andamos viendo
by by


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 3, 2008)

Las lamparas incandescentes directamente NO SIRVEN...
Lo que si se puede usar son las lamparas de leds si no quedan alternativas.
Y bue... lo ideal son las lamparas de descarga de xenon... aca les mando varios circuitos para que elijan.
No son para nada dificiles de hacer! (si consiguen la lampara)

Ahi agregue el archivo que me habia olvidado   
esto del fin de semana...


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 4, 2008)

Hola.
Mira aquí: http://www.cappels.org/dproj/stroboscope/LED_stroboscope.html
Tal vez te sirva de algo.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## norikatzu (Oct 5, 2008)

no se haga tantas bolar en armar un estrobo... armense un estrobo con leds que es lo mas sencillo, economico y ahorrador... y se vera super chevere.....


----------



## jonnathox (Oct 5, 2008)

norikatzu dijo:
			
		

> no se haga tantas bolar en armar un estrobo... armense un estrobo con leds que es lo mas sencillo, economico y ahorrador... y se vera super chevere.....



Claro! Como dices norikatzu, la cosa es conseguir un buen diagrama que no tome muchas demandas y que claro pueda llegar a ser muy manipulable, de ser posible con unidades para los componentes y tal vez unos adelantos de los resultados, yo con gusto postearia el mio, solo que no tengo algun programa para hacer los dibujitos de los diagramas tal y como ustedes, todo lo que construyo lo imagino o lo veo por ahi en una imagen .

De cualquier forma es supongo lo que añoramos con eso del estrobo hablando en este tema.
Saludos by by


----------



## norikatzu (Oct 6, 2008)

aver voy a consegirme un esquema estrobo de lo mas sencillo y lo subire... y asi nos podamos simplicar el diseño.... y asi de la imaginacion lo pasaremos a la realidad...


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 6, 2008)

mas faciles de los que subi? me parece que no hay!
Ademas si esudian un poco el tema se van a dar cuenta que es muy sencillo!
Se rectifican los 220V para obtener 331Vdc... con eso se carga un capacitor... despues se aplica un pulso en el transformador de disparo y con eso se produce un pico de alta tension que sirve para ionizar el gas del tubo de xenon...


----------



## norikatzu (Oct 6, 2008)

tu idea es buena Fer pero busquemos alternativas... tal vez haya mejores....


----------



## siul E (Dic 4, 2008)

Nesesito un circuito del flash de discoteca para una habitacion o iluminacion de discoteca, gracias.


----------



## arubaro22 (Dic 4, 2008)

consigue un flash de camara y cambiale el condensador de 200u que trae por uno de .22 de almenos 300v y luego al disparo lo manejas con un 555
saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 4, 2008)

siul_e revisaste el rar que subi en la pagina 2?


----------



## thomasezequiel (Dic 4, 2008)

si es a pilas segui el consejo de arubaro22. Si puede ser en 220v te invito a ver esto http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/ilum/estrobo/index.htm


----------



## jonnathox (Dic 4, 2008)

Hola, bueno pues en la escuela me hicieron saber de un buen programa para hacerme todo tipo de circuitos, diagramas, pistas para impresos, y muchas otras cosas mas, que se ven muy profesionales, y pues por fin he logrado hacer mi circuito para postearlo aqui. En mi opinion yo creo que es el prototipo más sencillo de todos y en lo particular a mi me ha servido bastante bien para lo que buscaba; recalco que es una prueba que yo me estuve haciendo, asi que nada esta medido con unidades teoricas para un perfecto funcionamiento en la practica, ya que no se hacerlo. Pero pueden intentarlo y mirar como si anda   

Por otro lado consegui un flasher de camara de un solo uso, y me va bastante bien trabajando solo, aunque he mirado que tiene unos trasnformadores que levantan la tension de corriente hasta unos 220 volts desde una bateria de 1.5v, a decir verdad se me hace algo peligroso trabajar con estas medidas, ya que generalmente lo usaria solo para jugar o entretenerme con amigos y suena bastante malo que alguien toque 2 cables juntos de esa alta tensión, de todas formas, si alguien tuviera alguna modificicacion de mi circuito, o pudiera aportar algun buen cambio que nos ayude a mejorarlo, o por otro lado emplearlo usando el flash tube considero que sería bastante bueno.

No tengo fotos ahora de mi estrobo trabajando, pero les dejo mi diagrama, creo que podran entenderle muy facilmente, lo dejo con las unidades y conexiones tal y como lo manejo ahora. Las partes de pista que se cruzan sin tocarse, no tienen algun punto,  cuando existe el punto entre estas, es porque si se estan tocando. Cuidado con eso.
Hasta pronto, espero que les sirva.
By By


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 4, 2008)

que levantan la ->tension de corriente<-  ¿?

Por experiencia propia les recomiendo tener cuidado cuando trabajen con placas de este tipo, una vez estaba viendo un componente extraño en la placa de un flash pero como era muy pequeño tome un lupa para poder observarlo... luego deposite la hermosa placa sobre mi mano para sostenerla y... linda patada me comi!... no es algo que te mate pero es uno de esos sustos que te dejan transpirando y con una frio interno que te recorre lentamente jaja... 
y todo porque me olvide que hacia un rato estaba probando que tension alcanzaba el capacitor  
Asiq bue... presten atensión.


----------



## alexus (Dic 5, 2008)

y con un flash de camara de fotos? de los que llevan las pilas en su interior? poco voltaje y poco espacio!


----------



## zap (Dic 5, 2008)

hola a todos encontre esto http://www.instructables.com/id/Hack-a-flash-camera-into-a-emergency-strobe-light-/  quisas ayude  yo una ves desarme una camara para ver como era y adentro tenia una simple plaqueta con un capacitor largo y grande mas un tuvito de xenon, la camara estaba cargada y flor de patadita me dio jejej, ademas de eso un amigo hiso este http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/ilum/estrobo2/index.htm y me dijo que le funciono muy bien yo utilice el mismo pcb que ese editandolo en el photoshop y marcandole las pistas en negro, luego se lo pase a el. la macana es que no consigo el transformador de disparo que es bastante chiquito, el si lo consiguio en una casa de electronica pero hay un problema el vive en bariloche que nada que ver con bs.as y alla compro todo para hacerlo y le funciono muy bien, compro los transformadores de disparo a 5$ cada uno compro 6 de esos 3 para mi y 3 para el asi hacemos varias luces jeje. y el xenon lo consiguio a 8$ era el mas barato jaja y de esos compro 6 tambien se gasto una fortuna mero igual yo no le devo nada jaja.


----------



## alexus (Dic 6, 2008)

alguien sabe como disparar un flash de camara? el que se coloca fuera de esta! poruqe tiene 5 cables que van a la camara! usa 2 pilas 1.5v


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 6, 2008)

¿?
Foto? modelo?


----------



## alexus (Dic 8, 2008)

pa! me mataste fernando, lo que pasa que me lo regalo el padrino de mi hermano que es fotografo, es el que me da los lentes y todas esas cosas, y me lo dio destripado, pero tengo un par de fotos que le saque, ni bien pueda las subo


----------



## NESTOR (Dic 15, 2008)

hola, me gustaria saber como hago para que la lampara de xenon me quede alumbrando fija como las HID


----------



## profesor_aqp (Dic 16, 2008)

Hola Bushell, solo decirte que si los chicos que armarán son menores te sugiero armes la dentro de una caja con un agujero circular de aprox. 10 cm de diametro instales una lampara incandescente de 100 watts, y armes segun bosquejo adjunto, utilizando un motor de juguete y su respectivo adaptador de voltage, pues fue el más económico que recuerdo hice y tiene el mismo efecto, o mas sotisficado ya lo tiienes en circuitos que adjuntaron en este foro y si funcionan no te preocupes, saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 6, 2009)

NESTOR dijo:
			
		

> hola, me gustaria saber como hago para que la lampara de xenon me quede alumbrando fija como las HID



No se puede, por la disipación. Las lámparas esas no estan hechas para un arco continuo.
-No me llegan notificaciones del tema   -


----------



## ivan_mzr (Jun 6, 2009)

La marca american DJ vende un flash de leds $130 dlls(mayoria de las tiendas) esta muy bien, por si no quieren armarlo, ya que sale mas barato algo echo, con DMX aparte...otra cosa es que sea por curiosidad...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjqj...Id=2&Category=Strobes&feature=player_embedded


----------



## ervingab (Jul 21, 2009)

hola compañeros. soy nuevo en el foro y yo necesito un diagrama para luces estrobe para colocarlas en un carrito de juguete. eso quiere decir q solo utilizare 2 led. una suponiendo que es cada faro del automovil y que de dos oscilaciones por faro. tipo las de policias o las que salen en transformadorrmers. me super urge que es para un proyecto del cole.. gracias


----------



## ls2k (Jul 23, 2009)

consigue una luz de esaas de bicicletas , quita el led de enmedio y los de los lados los alargas con cable y los pones blancos, el boton lo alargas tambien, igual la fuente de las pilas, le pones una bateria de celular de 3.7v..


----------



## ervingab (Jul 28, 2009)

e visto en youtuve que hay unos tipos que lo hicieron con leds y 555  con 4017 pero nose alguien tiene algun diagrama


----------



## soerok (Jul 28, 2009)

ervingab dijo:
			
		

> hola compañeros. soy nuevo en el foro y yo necesito un diagrama para luces estrobe para colocarlas en un carrito de juguete. eso quiere decir q solo utilizare 2 led. una suponiendo que es cada faro del automovil y que de dos oscilaciones por faro. tipo las de policias o las que salen en transformadorrmers. me super urge que es para un proyecto del cole.. gracias


Este circuito te servira, es a base de un 555 y un 4017 como dijistes, con la resistencia variable regulas la velocidad del reloj, los transistores pueden ser 2n2222, y si gustas puedes poner mas LEDs, solo ponlos en paralelo.



Espero te sirva, Saludos


----------



## ervingab (Jul 28, 2009)

gracias. esto es mucha ayuda mil gracias


----------



## soerok (Jul 28, 2009)

De nada amigo, para eso esta el foro 
Espero saques un diez  jeje
Saludos.

PD: Si te interesan mas circuitos de policia solo dime, tengo bastantes.


----------



## ervingab (Jul 29, 2009)

ya lo prove en livewire y esta a la perfeccion gacias por el diagrama


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 29, 2009)

Hola.
Aquí tirnes otra opción.
Varía la velocidad con el potenciómetro

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ervingab (Jul 29, 2009)

una pregunta respecto al 4017 las 3 patas del lado izquierdo del diagrama como los localizo en el integrado


----------



## soerok (Jul 29, 2009)

Este es el patillaje del integrado 4017:







Fijate que todas las salidas no estan en un orden, estan todas revueltas en el integrado
Las tres patillas que pides son la 13, 14 y 15, la numero 13 es EN en el diagrama, la 14 es la entrada del reloj y la numero 15 es reset.
Fijate que en el diagrama tampoco estan las patillas de alimentacion del integrado conectadas, esas son la numero 8 que es tierra y la numero 16 que es positivo.
Saludos amigo 

PD: Este link te servira bastante para estudiar el integrado 4017  http://r-luis.xbot.es/icdatos/4017.html


----------



## ervingab (Jul 29, 2009)

mmmmm intentare en el protoboard aver que pasa.. esque me estoy iniciando en esto.. jeje que moslestadera tengo yo perdon



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

>


----------



## soerok (Jul 29, 2009)

No hay problema amigo, despues de todo, para eso esta el foro  

Saludos


----------



## skinverde (Jul 30, 2009)

Estimados porsiacaso alguno de ustedes no tendrá un modelo
 para hacer chasis Hexagonal de un flash estroboscopico...


saludos y gracias.!


----------



## soerok (Jul 30, 2009)

Explicate mas amigo, has algun dibujo en paint para tener una idea.

Saludos


----------



## bosslightyear (Feb 1, 2010)

alguien tiene algun diagrama de algun estrobo???
digo facil de realizar


----------



## Foox (Feb 20, 2010)

Disculpen que reviva el post. es para no hacer otro post sobre la misma pregunta.
el circuito que puso @soerok en la pagina2. es bastaaaaaaante complejo
por ejemplo 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbt2-JSI8aE un circuito como este? que por lo que se ve lleva pocos componentes y tiene el mismo resultado

no puedo lograr encontrar en el buscador


----------



## Cacho (Feb 20, 2010)

Temporizador 555

Leé eso y sabrás exactamente cómo hacer ese circuito 

Saludos


----------



## maguvi (Jun 9, 2010)

alguno sabe cual seria la temperatura del color de estas lamparas de xenon??????


----------



## Cacho (Jun 10, 2010)

Bienvenido al foro Maguvi.*
Esta página* sabe de temperaturas de color.

Buscalo y lo posteás para que todos nos enteremos. Esperamos ansiosos tu aporte.

Saludos


----------



## Juse (Jun 16, 2010)

*Podrian montar un strober de 110v todos los que e encontrado son a 220v.....

Thank's*


----------



## Cacho (Jun 16, 2010)

¿Podrías postear los más interesantes de los que encontraste?
Así vemos qué hay que modificarles para hacerlos de 110V.

Saludos y bienvenido al foro.


----------



## fabiorock6 (Ago 29, 2010)

hola tengo un dibujo de como hacer una luz estroboscopica sencilla y facil con los materiales que nesecitas, el diagrama y el circuito para que lo dibujes en una placa virgen..


----------



## fabioguarin (Nov 7, 2010)

mira si este circuito te cirve es muy censillo y utiliza pocos componentes http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/ilum/estrobo2/index.htm


amigo esta genial tu impreso y tu diagrama pero es que yo no compre la lampara de xenon por que tenia una de una camara queria saver si esto me perjudicava el circuito es una lampara larga como si fuese alogena asi como esta  es que tengo esa duda y estoy confundido por que no se si es 
A:el transformador 
B:la lampara
C:el scr 
D:el neon

saludos espero entiendas mi inquitud


----------



## JOSIAN (Nov 7, 2010)

se ve interesante el proyecto


----------



## fabiorock6 (Nov 8, 2010)

fabioguarin dijo:


> mira si este circuito te cirve es muy censillo y utiliza pocos componentes http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/ilum/estrobo2/index.htm
> 
> 
> amigo esta genial tu impreso y tu diagrama pero es que yo no compre la lampara de xenon por que tenia una de una camara queria saver si esto me perjudicava el circuito es una lampara larga como si fuese alogena asi como esta Ver el archivo adjunto 42626 es que tengo esa duda y estoy confundido por que no se si es
> ...


 

puede ser la lampara.. lo mejor es q*UE* te compres el tubo xenon.. yo lo arme con los materiales indicados y lo tengo funciando al pelo..dado que este circuito solo funciona con ese tubo xenon.. es como para que vayas a la fija..


----------



## fabioguarin (Nov 18, 2010)

ok definitivamente esoe es lo que are ademas me di cuenta que la lampara que estoy uzando es apenas de 4w y la de el circuito es de 16w y seria mejor para el circuito gracias saludos


----------



## fabioguarin (Dic 4, 2010)

ya tengo el estrobo funcionando ahora estoy haciendo el chasis de el estrobo puesto que no quiero (como otros proyectos) dejarlo sin chasis pienso decorar mi cuarto y llevarlo a fiestas de amigos por aquí un link donde tengo fotos 





> [mejor no, ya linkeo las imágenes.]




































http://fabioguarin.blogspot.com/comenten o si tienen inquietudes los escucho

saludos


----------



## ONIM4X (Dic 15, 2010)

Cual es la referencia del transformador del comprimido o como se conecta la bonina para flash, no se como hacerlo, me podrias ayudar????


----------



## fabiorock6 (Dic 15, 2010)

te felicito fabio veo que te quedo de maravilla yo lo hice igual a mi dibujo, pero al potenciometro le soldé el cable para que me quedara a un lado, y la caja la hice en madera y la pinte.

Prometo subir fotos muy pronto


----------



## fabioguarin (Dic 16, 2010)

ONIM4X dijo:


> Cual es la referencia del transformador del comprimido o como se conecta la bonina para flash, no se como hacerlo, me podrias ayudar????



mira el compañero fabiorock6 

suvio un diagrama de la bobina de disparo para poder exitar la lampara de xenon es un pdf muy completo y claro de cada parte de el circuito yo lo tengo por acá

si fabiorock6 lo permite aqui esta Ver el archivo adjunto 1ABC.rar

saludos espero te sirva


----------



## raveisrael (Ene 14, 2011)

a como le hacen al cuento, solo configuren un 555 en nomoestable con un potenciometro para regular los pulsos y con un led blanco quedan de lujo, de hecho ya estan a la venta unos led de potencia RGB o blancos y quedan bien perrones


saludos y gracias a todos por sus ideas


----------



## avpc79 (Abr 9, 2011)

Tan sencillo que queda este proyecto con un PIC...........


----------



## gerardo tovar (Abr 28, 2011)

hola

alguien tiene un circuito para un estrobo pero a 12v. para carro.

gracias


----------



## fabioguarin (Abr 28, 2011)

hola gerardo tovar


gerardo tovar dijo:


> hola
> 
> alguien tiene un circuito para un estrobo pero a 12v. para carro.
> 
> gracias








aca encontraras informacion (luz estroboscopica de 12 vdc para el auto:

luz estroboscopica de 12 vdc para el auto


----------



## juanm (May 13, 2011)

Muy buenas,
Tienen algun esquema de un circuito para una lampara flash ARC de estas caracteristicas:

Diametro - 6mm
Longitud del cristal entre los 2 electrodos - 100mm
Longitud total - 180mm
164 Volts
32 Amps

¿Saben si se pueden conseguir con este tipo de lamparas y su circuito apropiado, frecuencias (encendido y apagado)de 15KHz?

Saludos


----------



## fabioguarin (May 13, 2011)

ok pero para que te podamos ayudar deves decirnos exactamente cual es
aca puedes encontrarla


Lamparas Xenon lineales.
Lamparas Xenon helicoidales
saludos espero te sirva


----------



## juanm (May 15, 2011)

Wenas, 
Son lineales.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## fabioguarin (May 16, 2011)

oye tienes que entrar en lineales y hay te sale un catalogo tienes que mirar las dimenciones de tu lampara y mirar con cual coincide en la tabla


----------

